# Dossiers "transparents"



## djio101 (25 Août 2010)

Salut à tous,

voili... Je cherche comment rendre 'transparentes' les icônes des dossiers du dock (partie droite), afin de leur donner un aspect un peu identique à celui que l'on peut voir lorsqu'on utilise coup d'oeil (appui sur la barre d'espace) sur un dossier (justement !)...sans (forcément) avoir l'animation de coup d'oeil...
Merci de toute info.


----------



## Clarusad (26 Août 2010)

1) Sélectionne un dossier
2) Pomme + I
3) Sélectionne l'icônes de la fenêtre d'info (celle qui vient de s'ouvrir)
4) Pomme + C (copier)
5) utilise un logiciel de retouches d'images avec lequel tu créeras une nouvelle image avec le contenu de ton presse-papier
6) ajuste le canal alpha (pour jouer sur la transparence)
7) Pomme + A, puis Pomme + C (sélectionne le tout, copie)
8) retour dans le Finder
9) retour sur l'icône sélectionnée de la fenêtre d'info préalablement ouverte (vérifie que l'icône est toujours sélectionnées)
10) Pomme + V (colle) et le tour est joué.


----------



## djio101 (26 Août 2010)

Merci de ton aide, mais ce n'est pas exactement ce que je cherche.
Je souhaitais (mais manifestement c'est impossible), que mes icônes soient interactives, c'est à dire qu'elles évoluent, que leur image évolue, en fonction du contenu (pdf, avi, mp3)...
Une fois encore, merci Clarusad, mais je vais continuer de chercher...sûrement en vain !


----------



## Clarusad (26 Août 2010)

ah oi effectivement, ce n'est pas la même chose


----------

